# Central/South American Cichlid tank



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

In a 55-gallon 48x12x18 tank, how long would it take before a Jack Dempsey, Texas, and Green Terror-- all about 2" long-- outgrew said tank?

Also, those 3 species would be compatible with each other if they are similarly sized, right?


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Some people have had success with holding these South American cichlids together, but in a larger tank. It is good to start them off small if you want these fish to get along with each other, so you got that right. These fish do tend to grow fast quickly and they all can reach the length of the aquariums width when they mature.Once they hit 8-9 inches thats when the real problems will occur and you will be forced to upgrade them to a much larger tank due to aggression and territory problems.I would also keep a close on the texas, thats the most aggressive out of the green terror and jack dempsey.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

True.. had a Dempsey, Red Devil, Managuense, and Fire Mouth all in the same tank once. Lived in harmony, but had the usual battle of the stregnth. But I have to disagree with you on the Texas as the most aggressor..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

3x 2" fish will not have out grown a 55 gallon


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

none of those fish get huge, but they all are aggressive. I tried to keep a 8" gt with a 7" texas once in my 55g tank. It was very short lived, I brought the texas back to the lfs so it wouldn't be killed by my gt.

Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i posted this question in 6 different forums, here are responses:

"Not too long, those three guys will get pretty nasty once they hit about 4 inches, if you're lucky. 
Those three Cichlid seem to be able to get along, since they are all semi-aggresive, but the last Texas I had was a pest. Just make sure you move them to a bigger home when it's needed.

Very quickly. Providing they had good diets and great water, I'd give you 4 months at the most. I'd say 120 at a minimum when they get bigger, preferably larger. Those fish are somewhat mild, but I'd keep an eye out on the dempsey. If anyone was going to cause problems, it'd be him.

Voodoo, I'm leaning the other way. JDs are pansies when compared to GTs and Texas Cichlids, so he'd probably get beaten up first.
I've heard of that particular arrangement being done, but in a larger tank than a 120 as all three are territorial and they all need their space!

i think the terror would give them a really hard time when they get bigger. Usually i think they are kept mostly alone...i'm not sure about the Texas.. but the dempsey might be able to hang in there if the tank is big enough

as far as compatibility, the GT and Jack should be alright together at that size, but expect the Texas to rule the tank. as long as plenty of hiding spaces/territorys' are abundant, your setup might work for a while as a grow-out tank

the green terror and the dempsey will probably grow pretty slow....the texas will probably outgrow both of them.....
but at that size, depending on the individual fish, the dempsey will try and pick on everyone, the terror will probably get beat up.....and the texas will rule the tank......
given enough cover, they could live together for about 6 months.....serious fights will probably start when the one of the fish, most likely the texas, grows to about 4-5"......add some silver dollars in there as dither/target fish, they really help

i dont think the texas could beat up any of the other fish at a similar size. texas are more aggressive ijn that they continously bully smaller fish but GT's and JD's are far more capable to inflict damage. Texas' mouths are not much smaller but weaker and with smaller teeth not to mention the fact that texas tend to back off quickly if they are challenged Anyway in answer to your question you can't keep them in tat tank for long you could however keep either the GT or the JD "

BTW about the last post, if your ALSO wondering how the hell he knows Texas cichlids have weaker jaws/teeth, i did ask him, still awaiting a response on that


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> "Not too long, those three guys will get pretty nasty once they hit about 4 inches, if you're lucky.
> Those three Cichlid seem to be able to get along, since they are all semi-aggresive, but the last Texas I had was a pest. Just make sure you move them to a bigger home when it's needed.











Hope you got the answer you wanted.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah. Now though I'm trying to find a petshop that'll swap my Africans for those aforementioned South Americans. One place told me to call back Monday, saying if they had the SAs they'd trade for my africans. Which of course is a damned good deal for them, seemings how africans sell for alot more than the lowly SAs that I'm asking for. Of course, if they DON'T then I guess im just gonna have to give my africans away free









I'd like to say that from my 1 month's worth of experience keeping them (lol







), africans suck. They are timid, mindless fish. Like glorified Tetras or something (well maybe not THAT bad).


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Heh, what kind of Africans do you have? There are alot of different African CIchlids, but SA/CA Cichlids do kick 10x the ass.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a Livingstoni, Lombardoi, and Electric Blue. I really wouldn't mind keeping them IF I had a spare tank large enough, but I don't, so I'd rather get some satisfaction out of CA/SAs. I have a Dempsey right now, and I think he's the coolest little bugger I could ask for, so I bet a GT and a Texas would follow suit.

Eh yeah, im pretty new to cichlid-keeping, as you can tell


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

well, there is one african that is definately not timid...a Tilipia buttikoferi, mean bastards. Glad to see you are getting into cichlid keeping. CA/SA are a lot of fun, they r mean as hell and very personable.

mark


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Especially CA cichlids..








If you want to try some personable fish, try Oscars, Midas, Red Devil, Trimacs, etc. 
They are extremely personable with their owner but unfortunately, you will need quite a tank for a single specimen.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oscars are the cichlid equivalent of goldfish, red devils and midas have lame coloration, and aside from never seeing a Trimac in a lfs before, I'd bet they also cost 30 bucks each.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

my JD kicked my GTs ass and grew twice as fast at the same time, then the JD kicked a Red Bellies ass. JDs are really funny, you would like them, but if your looking for good looks go with veil tail electric blue dempseys. You could put 3 of them in a tank because they are not very aggressive at all. Or just get a flowerhorn if your looking for aggression, as they are the dominators of cichlids.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, those Blue dempseys won't get bigger than 5-6''.. but they're pretty boring.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like the aggression. That's why I want the fish 

although ppl are alleging in general that Green Terrors are far more timid and unaggressive than other cichlids their size. But they're still pretty damned beautiful. Ppl are also alleging that in general, Texas cichlids are far more aggressive than other cichlids their size.

Hopefully on Monday the lfs that i'm looking at will get the gt and texas so i can trade in these lame africans. If they don't, then i'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and give the africans away and pay for the south americans as well, cuz I don't want my Dempsey to be twice the size of the other two when i get em


----------

